# My Rough Scaled Python



## Harry89 (Jul 11, 2017)

Hello All, 

I just want to share the joy that my little sweetheart brings to me, by showing off some pics of my little dude cruising and being himself. He is an only child, is loved dearly and is slowly growing and getting stronger all the time, he was anxious at first but is settling with time and loves time outside on the grass in the warm sun. He is the sweetest little danger noodle out, but I guess we all think that of our babies hahahahaha! He has just moved into his big enclosure and has been stretching out at night and hanging with the bugs, we are one big happy family. Thanks all!


----------



## MANNING (Jul 11, 2017)

Nice pictures  and an exciting enclosure for the " Little Danger Noodle"


----------



## Iguana (Jul 11, 2017)

He's too cute! Thanks for sharing


----------



## Murph_BTK (Jul 11, 2017)

Yay more RSP peeps... I love their eyes.. here is one of many pics of my young Roughy!!






Instagram: murph_BTK


----------



## Stompsy (Jul 11, 2017)

Thanks for sharing! My roughy is just over 2 years old now and brumating... I may be bias for RSP's but that's a gorgeous little noodle you have there. Feel free to share more pics as he grows! It'd be lovely to see more pictures of these guys in the forum!


----------



## MzJen (Jul 11, 2017)

They have incredible eyes.!!!


----------



## Harry89 (Jul 12, 2017)

Thanks for the love guys, he really is a little sweetheart and you are all right about their eyes, so detailed and beautiful. I know GTP's get a wrap for being beautiful, but these guys just have so much charm and grace about them. It was well worth the 15 year wait to be able to see him just being himself at home.


----------



## Yellowtail (Jul 12, 2017)

They do indeed have incredible eyes, they definitely seem to be more inquisitive and intelligent than other pythons, close relative to GTP's but much more animated.


----------



## Harry89 (Jul 12, 2017)

So Beautiful!!!


----------



## SpottedPythons (Jul 12, 2017)

I love the way they just stare at you...


----------



## Compliant snake (Jul 12, 2017)

One of mine after I moved her to a different enclosure, she's not normally grumpy but wasn't impressed with the new home, haha. They always have mesmerising eyes.


----------



## Stompsy (Jul 23, 2017)

This is Winston. Did a quick check on him yesterday as he had literally not been out of his hide for almost two months. He wasn't too pleased! And retreated back into darkness as soon as I left the room.


----------



## Harry89 (Jul 24, 2017)

They are just so adorable! It's so hard keeping the ambient enclosure warm right now, but he hides under a little log curled up in a loop of heat cord, so he is happy and warm and snoozes all day. Once the lights go out, he comes out and cruises around for a bit and chills with his insect roomies. He seems happy all in all, eats when offered food in his tub, he has a pretty chill life, all babies deserve that. I must agree about their eyes, he is so expressive all in a glance and he just stares at me through the glass while I sit and study, it's quite amazing.


----------



## Murph_BTK (Aug 4, 2017)

Couple more pics from my RSP [emoji7]








Instagram: murph_BTK


----------



## Harry89 (Aug 7, 2017)

Yay, my card from Virides arrived today, my little dude has his own tag! So cool!!!


----------



## Lanea (Apr 23, 2018)

Photo's on this thread have cemented my decision to get a roughy! Ridiculously gorgeous animal


----------



## richyboa72 (Apr 23, 2018)

Very nice indeed , such amazing eyes that’s for sure 


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## Stompsy (Apr 23, 2018)

Lanea said:


> Photo's on this thread have cemented my decision to get a roughy! Ridiculously gorgeous animal


A couple more just so that cement sets before someone treads all over it:


----------



## Lanea (Apr 23, 2018)

Lol - Thank you Stompsy! Such an inquisitive face!

I know what I am going hear.

Temperamental
Doesn't like to be handled
Hard to uncoil bc of fragile tail
Will bite
Will draw more blood bc of teeth design
Sometimes refuse food

SO my rebuttal is:

Gorgeous eyes
Nice fat head
Inquisitive
Pretty face
Arboreal (SO you'll see it more up on branch instead of being hidden in hide)
Lively
Unique feel

More pros than cons, and most cons apply to all pythons anyway!

Give me some more pro's (when you have time) about your little guy... (or girl)


----------



## dragonlover1 (Apr 23, 2018)

Your choice is your own but for a first snake,maybe not the best,Roughies can give nasty bites and they will grow pretty big so be prepared to build some large enclosures as it grows


----------



## Yellowtail (Apr 23, 2018)

My roughies must be from a different planet. Never shown the slightest aggression and apart from my albino Darwins they are the only snakes I have no worries putting my hands in there to clean, change water bowls etc, problem free feeders, quite gentle taking rats off tongs. They do have long teeth that could break off if they did bite but they show no aggression at all. They don't grow as big as most carpets and provided they have suitable perches and ledges they are content and like their close relatives GTP's happy to stay in their favourite spot. (unlike GTP's they prefer to coil up on top of branch forks or rock ledges rather than wrap around a branch)
I keep temps up except for a short period of slightly cooler nights mid May - August, they come from a coastal area that stays warm all year and have evolved accordingly. They tend to refuse food for a longer period pre-shed and unlike some other snakes do not gorge so you have to feed them accordingly with smaller rats and a bit of variety like quail and keep them trim to suit their arboreal habits. When handled mine tend to wrap tightly around an arm and not explore around like some carpets.


----------



## Neil j (Apr 24, 2018)

Re temperament.
My original girl was extremely docile and tricky to feed at times. I got male sent up who fed great. Took a male from the clutch and bred it one from snake ranch and something in that last pairing set them off about 50% of them had a vicious streak. Was finally cool to see what threat display was all about. Haha


----------



## Snapped (Apr 25, 2018)

My RSP is a bit cage defensive, anything that goes in is food. Once out and on your arm, he's fine. But if I put him on the climbing frame and come back a few minutes later, apparently Im a huge threat, and the whole open mouth display and striking, it's quite funny (used to be scary but not anymore). I just throw a tea towel over the bitey end and pick him back up and he's fine.


----------



## Lanea (Apr 25, 2018)

Neil j said:


> Re temperament.
> My original girl was extremely docile and tricky to feed at times. I got male sent up who fed great. Took a male from the clutch and bred it one from snake ranch and something in that last pairing set them off about 50% of them had a vicious streak. Was finally cool to see what threat display was all about. Haha



Do you breed them Neil?


----------



## Neil j (Apr 26, 2018)

No I still have three from the last clutch. They are two. I think they are a trio. One female can be agro but will grow out of it I think. The other two are fine.


----------



## Lanea (Apr 26, 2018)

Neil j said:


> No I still have three from the last clutch. They are two. I think they are a trio. One female can be agro but will grow out of it I think. The other two are fine.


Are you selling them?

Not the agro one


----------



## Neil j (Apr 26, 2018)

Yes although the calm female was actually sold as a hatchling and bought back by me. I haven’t had her for 6 month. Which is the rule in Queensland. I can send you the male. Really the female isn’t that agro I can pick her right up. It’s just like what snapped was saying when I have her out and go try pick her up she perceives me as a threat. The bites don’t hurt but draw a lot of blood.
[doublepost=1524709066,1524708857][/doublepost]she would make a great breeder I recon she could drop a clutch this year. She ghost to, changes colour.


----------



## Yellowtail (Apr 26, 2018)

I may breed mine this year but I'm in process of moving my collection to Qld and not sure if that may complicate things.


----------



## Lanea (Apr 26, 2018)

Yellowtail said:


> I may breed mine this year but I'm in process of moving my collection to Qld and not sure if that may complicate things.


I'll keep in touch!


----------



## Yellowtail (Apr 26, 2018)

That's one of my adults, they are really tame and never looked like biting.


----------



## richyboa72 (Apr 26, 2018)

Have they got blue eyes or is it the camera?
They look so cool against there dark bodies

Sent from my TA-1024 using Tapatalk


----------



## Stompsy (Apr 26, 2018)

richyboa72 said:


> Have they got blue eyes or is it the camera?
> They look so cool against there dark bodies
> 
> Sent from my TA-1024 using Tapatalk


They definitely have blue eyes. 
[doublepost=1524733741,1524733504][/doublepost]


Lanea said:


> Lol - Thank you Stompsy! Such an inquisitive face!
> 
> I know what I am going hear.
> 
> ...


I’ll get back to this as I can! Bit busy atm! Sorry!


----------



## richyboa72 (Apr 26, 2018)

Them blue are are just so cool 


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## Harry89 (Apr 27, 2018)

Got my favourite little buddy out for some Queensland sun over the weekend, his head is changing shape now and he is starting to beef up so he is less 'noodle' like these days. My little mate is growing up!










Lanea said:


> Lol - Thank you Stompsy! Such an inquisitive face!
> 
> I know what I am going hear.
> 
> ...



Hi Lanea,

You are going to hear a lot of differing opinions, not just on here either. You need to do your research basically, just read articles and good reference books, my friends made comment that I was reading my 'soon to be a mum' books because I was so invested in doing things right. Also, find a good breeder, someone who will answer your questions leading up to purchase and help you down the track should something happen. My Roughie was my first python, I had wanted one ever since I first saw the cover of Keeping and Breeding Australian Pythons by Mike Swan (a recommended read) so for 15 years I waited, and now I have a wonderful son! He is healthy, seems content and makes me happy simply being at home, I don't go crazy with the handling, I just love watching him do his thing, so he is relaxed. Also, he will spend more time on the ground under a hide than you anticipate for an arboreal snake, don't fret if he does. Their tails are no more a concern than any smaller python, just use care and try 'tickling' their underside to encourage them to let go, works for me. I have been bitten twice, both times were my own fault (once feeding and once after I spooked him from a nap), it bleeds but you will survive, it does not hurt much while they are young, it's more the shock. I have never had a food refusal, he eats on average every 10 days in the evening in a feeding tub and has done so with me for 12 months now.

In my opinion, you are more likely to succeed with something you want and for the bad press I have heard, I have never had a drama. He is so easy to handle, just head shy and a little jumpy, more his personality I think, but he is never aggressive with me and tolerates my handling like a champ. Like purchasing any pet, meet the breeder, see the animal and if possible meet it's parents to see what they are like, the guy I dealt with was awesome and gave me great starting advice before I even rocked up to meet my little mate. Just do your research and don't be afraid to ask questions. But this is all just my thoughts on the matter.


----------



## Neil j (Apr 27, 2018)

They are the most bomb proof python I have kept. Easy to keep and easy to breed. Not that I’d waste my time breeding them again due to low variation in them it wouldn’t matter who you bought your rsp from they are mostly all the same.
Being located in remote qld I couldn’t even sell them
http://i346.photobucket.com/albums/...-1373-43F6-91BB-2BC748DF954B_zpshze325bd.jpeg


----------



## Harry89 (May 11, 2018)

Just a shot of my darling master Maurice snoozing this morning, he made a mess in his hammock overnight so decided to try a branch instead. I managed to remove the hessian and take some photos all without waking the little dear. Nice to see he can actually climb and perch when he wants to, I was starting to think he wasn't 'arboreal' after all hahahahahahahaha!


----------



## richyboa72 (May 12, 2018)

Great pic


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lanea (May 16, 2018)

Harry aren't you worried he is going to slither away into your car and you are not going to be able to find him? Just saw your pic of roughie on your car! 

I have four new babies, (A GTP, Spotted, Coastal and Albino DP) I bring them out to handle but am scared to let them go in case they go somewhere and get stuck (Inside at this stage, I'm talking) Especially bc I'm in Melb and its freezing. I tried to put them a few times on my carpet and then they gravitate straight to the heater (wall furnace type) And then I panic and pick them up again...

I know with more experience and in summer I'll be more relaxed hopefully. But I'd be scared to put them anywhere they could get into where I wouldn't be able to get them out of.

Sorry if this sounds dumb. I'm new and learning...
[doublepost=1526473986,1526473135][/doublepost]


Yellowtail said:


> That's one of my adults, they are really tame and never looked like biting.
> View attachment 323915
> View attachment 323916



Those glass eyes are ridiculous!!!! So beautiful Yellowtail.
I have my hands full at the moment. But really can't wait till all my new guys are settled so I can get me a roughie!

Most incredible adorable faces they have! They are super inquisitive and want to know whats going on! Love them. Handled one at the Herp Shop once.
But he is no longer with them.

Re: Biting, Meh, I've been bitten before. Doesn't phase me (not by mine, others I've handled and was my fault of course)


----------



## Harry89 (May 18, 2018)

Hi @Lanea 

I understand, I was super anxious about losing him 12 months ago when I first brought him home, he was tiny though, it takes time to relax with them and get to know what they are likely to do and I am always right next to him when he is out so I can grab him if he is being mischievous! Also, most of the panel gaps I leave him sitting near are quite small on the car, I kept nudging his head away from the larger ones between photos hahahahahahahaha. I know what the little bugger does these days for the most part by his body language, so I can see if he is planning a dash move or just cruising around and chilled, the more relaxed I am, the cruisier he is. Worst case, I pull the car apart until I find him, once the bonnet is lifted its all exposed so easy enough to do (the car had been sitting all morning, NO engine heat so all safe), but really he just wanted to try and curl up on the black bonnet that was warming up in the morning sun, so I kept my hand there to support him and stop him from sliding off. I am just lucky he is an easy to handle little guy and isn't hard to move if need be, I wouldn't take him out and put him on the car for photos if I wasn't comfortable with him, not worth the risk.


----------



## AnthonyL (Jun 26, 2018)

Can someone please advise what the going rate for an RSP in Vic would be. They are currently harder to come by here in comparison with NSW and QLD.

I have seen prices in the northern states. Which seem a lot slower. Really interested to know what is currently being charged in Vic for anyone who has bought one in say the past 12 months.

TIA


----------



## Stompsy (Jun 27, 2018)

AnthonyL said:


> Can someone please advise what the going rate for an RSP in Vic would be. They are currently harder to come by here in comparison with NSW and QLD.
> 
> I have seen prices in the northern states. Which seem a lot slower. Really interested to know what is currently being charged in Vic for anyone who has bought one in say the past 12 months.
> 
> TIA



I purchased mine at the expo a few years back and I think I paid $150 - $200 for him...

I might have the sellers details if you were interested in buying one? He was a roughy and GTP breeder.


----------



## AnthonyL (Jun 27, 2018)

Stompsy said:


> I purchased mine at the expo a few years back and I think I paid $150 - $200 for him...
> 
> I might have the sellers details if you were interested in buying one? He was a roughy and GTP breeder.



Yes please - when you have time I’d really appreciate a PM with contact details. TIA

So now being upfront, I have been offered a female 4 yr old ready to breed for $400 - TBH I felt it was overpriced which is why I consulted the forum.

Hearing what you paid, kinda confirms to me it’s overpriced, but then I have no experience in buying an older female RSP in Vic. I’m purely a hobbiest with zero intention of breeding. RSP is my favourite python, I want one purely out of loving them, don’t need a ‘female ready to breed’ which is apparently why it’s priced at $400 (as per sellers explanation) If that is genuinely what bumps up the asking price, then I am happy to wait and start out with a male hatchy and wait til next Vic expo in march or whenever a hatchy next pops up with a breeder.

This is the stunner in question....
(See thumbnail pics)
[doublepost=1530077366,1530076771][/doublepost]So seller has just text me saying he is willing to sell her to me for $350. Would this be considered a reasonable asking price? (Again in Vic, realise they are less in QLD or NSW) Or is it still overpriced? Have no idea...


----------



## Harry89 (Jun 28, 2018)

I think reptiles are like anything, they are worth what you are willing to pay. I bought my little dude at just over 12 months old, he was undersized as he was late to start feeding but hasn't missed a feed since I had him. I paid $250 for him (not including a speeding fine on the road trip as I was a little keen to collect him... bad bike!), and I felt this was more than fair. I have seen some for $5-600 each and the same price for breeding pairs (some pairs with the full setup!), considering they were $10,000 when first released on the market, anything in the hundreds seems quite reasonable to me. You need to be happy however to pay whatever amount you choose for one, at the end of the day it's your pet and your outlay alone, if you only see the dollar signs whenever you look at her it will take the joy from you, seeing the amended price of $350 doesn't seem outrageous to me if you can afford her, but the choice is ultimately yours. She is cute though


----------



## AnthonyL (Jun 28, 2018)

Thanks Harry, appreciate this. Asking for two reasons, 1) I literally paid double the going rate for my albino Darwin a few months back. I researched the snake, care, behaviour, enclosure, etc. Everything but the price lol, only to find out the following week it was extremely overpriced. 2) There seems to be a huge gap btw Qld prices and Vic prices with Carinata. I have assertained in my 4 months of trying to secure one, that they aren’t as easy to come by in Vic, well at least not currently, but as I am a newer keeper, I wanted to confirm that this indeed correct, in which case the asking price does seem fair.

I’m with you, anything you love, snake or otherwise is worth as much as you are willing to pay for it. Being my favourite reptile combined with them not being as readily available here, to me it’s worth the asking price. In addition I could get one from an interstate keeper who I wont know from a bar of soap and also have to consider the added on freight costs.

Today I actually ‘met’ the snake. Appears very healthy and owner feeds all his snakes ‘light’. Also the owners set up for all reptiles he keeps is in immaculate order, which was impressive and gave me even more confidence.

Going to go ahead with Roughie and collect her on the weekend.


----------



## Stompsy (Jun 28, 2018)

AnthonyL said:


> View attachment 324683
> View attachment 324684
> 
> 
> ...


I’ll have a look around tonight and see if I can find his details. You might also find she’s more expensive just for being of breeding age. It’s pretty common.
[doublepost=1530169658][/doublepost]


AnthonyL said:


> Thanks Harry, appreciate this. Asking for two reasons, 1) I literally paid double the going rate for my albino Darwin a few months back. I researched the snake, care, behaviour, enclosure, etc. Everything but the price lol, only to find out the following week it was extremely overpriced. 2) There seems to be a huge gap btw Qld prices and Vic prices with Carinata. I have assertained in my 4 months of trying to secure one, that they aren’t as easy to come by in Vic, well at least not currently, but as I am a newer keeper, I wanted to confirm that this indeed correct, in which case the asking price does seem fair.
> 
> I’m with you, anything you love, snake or otherwise is worth as much as you are willing to pay for it. Being my favourite reptile combined with them not being as readily available here, to me it’s worth the asking price. In addition I could get one from an interstate keeper who I wont know from a bar of soap and also have to consider the added on freight costs.
> 
> ...


Annnnnd never mind! Lol! Congrats!


----------



## AnthonyL (Jun 28, 2018)

Stompsy said:


> I’ll have a look around tonight and see if I can find his details. You might also find she’s more expensive just for being of breeding age. It’s pretty common.
> [doublepost=1530169658][/doublepost]
> Annnnnd never mind! Lol! Congrats!



Stompsy, will still get contact from you if that is ok. Not in a rush. Whenever is convenient. 

Will explain in PM.


----------



## Harry89 (Jul 13, 2018)

Master Maurice is loving his ceramic heat emitter of late, I swiveled his top branch towards it and found him like this before work this morning (2 degrees outside last night and I'm in QLD)! Finally being an arboreal little fellow now that he has plumped up a little.


----------



## richyboa72 (Jul 13, 2018)

Looks like he's enjoying his Viv chilling out up there

Sent from my TA-1024 using Tapatalk


----------

